# Bank card



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So they send me a new card. The pin is the same (as I had to find out about by ringing them up!) but the big number is different. That means I have to change lots of other accounts - on line etc etc. What a load of hassle :x

This is all because years ago they teamed up with someone else and issued me one of their cards too and changed my card number. I told them I didn't want the other card and complained about my card number changing at the time. It's no problem they said if you don't want to use it. Just don't use the other card. It went in the bin.

Now their pointless (to me) business venture has failed they want to put me through the same pointless hassle again!

Not happy :evil:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just give me the big number along with the expiry date and those 3 numbers off the back and I'll sort it all out for you John. :twisted:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Just give me the big number along with the expiry date and those 3 numbers off the back and I'll sort it all out for you John. :twisted:


You've forgotten to add, DOB, Home address, Landline, Mobile and mothers maiden name.

By the way, what's your pets name John?


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I hate dealing with banks. I just lose interest.
I had my credit card stolen, but decided not to report it. The thief was spending less than my other half was.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Stiff said:


> I hate dealing with banks. I just lose interest.
> I had my credit card stolen, but decided not to report it. The thief was spending less than my other half was.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just give me the big number along with the expiry date and those 3 numbers off the back and I'll sort it all out for you John. :twisted:
> ...


ahahahah :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

